# My Zero Six



## jpaul (Dec 29, 2009)

The Zero Six was featured in the May-June 2006 issue of Model Engine Builder. Dario Brisighella authored the original plans for this horizontal single cylinder, IC, Hit and Miss engine 

This is my version of Dario's engine. 













My modifications to Dario's design:
	1.0" Bore and 1.5" Stroke 
	Base redesigned for weldment
	Hopper eliminated in favor of a remote cooler of some sort
	Carburetor, Rocker Arm, and Rocker Arm Post from Jerry Howell's Farmboy project
	One piece crankshaft, Aluminium Piston and Cast Iron rings






At last it runs!!
Future plans call for a remote cooler ?? paint and polish ?

A special word of thanks to this board. I received a great deal of encouragement and inspiration from the messages posted here.


----------



## precisionmetal (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow... very nice!!

Any chance the video could be posted on YouTube? The video that's there doesn't work for me.

PM


----------



## CMS (Dec 30, 2009)

That's what I'm talkn' 'bout!!! I have a fondness for the hit and miss engines, started with full sized ones and has trickled down to the little ones. If you go to the Gas Engine Magazine websight and look around at the full sized engines, you'll find that you need to make a screen cooling system for your engine. But space looks to be tight on the skids that the engine is mounted too, anyway, good luck.


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice build. I really enjoy seeing scratch built engines. It's not that I don't like castings but I know how much work goes into building something from bar stock. 
gbritnell


----------



## Jasonb (Dec 30, 2009)

Thats a nice job, I do prefer the Hiot & miss engines to look more like they were cast rather than a few bits of alloy plate screwed together.

I fabricated mine and bought cast flywheels but stuck with a hopper. Mechanically its all as the published plans.

Jason


----------



## GailInNM (Dec 30, 2009)

JPaul,
Very nice. Looks good and runs good.  Thm:  :bow:
Gail in NM


----------



## cobra428 (Dec 30, 2009)

jpaul,
Very Nice, looks good and it runs good. Congrats

Tony


----------



## cfellows (Dec 30, 2009)

Great looking engine, Jpaul. 

Chuck


----------



## Maryak (Dec 30, 2009)

JP,

Great job. :bow: :bow:

Hope mine is half as good.

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## mklotz (Dec 31, 2009)

Paul,

Looks, runs and sounds great. Congratulations.

Think about a SCHSM email pointing club members to this thread.


----------



## jpaul (Dec 31, 2009)

Than you all for your encouragement.

For me, Combining weldments and silver brazing into this build was educational. Doing so, I experienced some success and some failures. Now when I read a build log, I am more aware of the pit falls and I have a greater appreciation for the differences in technique. In addition, my inventory of tools grew a bit. 

PrecisonMetal - I will try and post a YouTube video. I am new at the video aspect. The size of these files are frightening.

CMS - I like your suggestion for a screen cooler. I may need to change the base but often you have to step back to move forward.

Jason - It was your build of the Zero-Six that "sealed the deal" for me. Beautiful work!

Gbritnell - I can't thank you, Cfellows, GailnNM, Cedge, Marv Klotz (my fellow club member), Maryak and a few other prolific builders/writers enough. In my mind, your contributions are the driving force in promoting this hobby.

Many of us are not experienced in metal working but we are encouraged to try again and again, driven by your passion. We are blessed.

Happy New Year


----------



## rake60 (Jan 1, 2010)

I wouldn't change a thing on it Paul.

It looks great and runs like a champ.
Perfect build! :bow:

Rick


----------



## steamer (Jan 1, 2010)

NICE!!!

Welcome!

Dave


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Jan 2, 2010)

I have to admit, I started on one of these and wound up giving up on the project. I encountered many errors in the plans published in the magazine. One of them was the 2-56 hole locations for the pushrod guide in the side frame. It was off by almost 3/4" by print specs. I didn't feel like remaking parts. This engine is sweet though.


----------



## Jasonb (Jan 2, 2010)

Greg

I raised the issue of several errors with Mike Remus within a day of looking over the plans. He got back to me after a couple of days with a pdf drawing of the corrections and these were published in a later issue of the magazine.

If you don't have these, pm me your e-mail as I think I still have the pdf somewhere and will send it to you.

Jason


----------



## JRNYMAN2LMAYKER (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Jasonb. I was going to redraw them in CAD, however, the PDF would be fine. A PM was sent. Thank you.

Greg


----------



## nightborn (Jan 2, 2010)

Verry nice engine ! 
Like to see this !


----------



## Dornspider (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello!

I am from Germany and I love Hit & Miss Engines! 
Even your is very beautiful!
But where do I get the building plan for the "Zero Six"?
I've searched through Google but unfortunately found nothing 
Can anyone help me?

Nice Greetings
Robert


----------



## Diy89 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice engine. Good sound to!


----------



## kuhncw (Apr 4, 2010)

Hello Robert,

Plans for the Zero Six are in the May June 2006, Issue 6 of Model Engine Builder Magazine.

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/

http://www.modelenginebuilder.com/issuesix.htm

You should be able to purchase a back issue.

Best regards,

Chuck


----------

